# mrc and jmri



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

hi ,it's been awhile.I have an MRC Advance 2 command station and have a lap top with jmri loaded.Non of my trains have MRC decoders.Can I use this combo to program my soundtraxx and other decoders? Thanks and it's good to be back.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome back JoJo. I'd love to help you but I'm waiting for a response just like you...

Dave


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You will probably want a PTB-100 for sound decoders. Do you have an interface the laptop to connect to the MRC network?


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi JerryH.No,I only have the lap top with the jmri decoder pro on it.I hear there is not an interface for it .Now what.Do I have to buy an nce command station which I can't afford or what do I need and where do I get what I need.Thanks


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Since you say there is no interface for MRC, you will have to do something else. JMRI will work with a SprogII but it is over $100 and will do sound and there is the Digitrax PR3 under $100 that may or may not work with sound decoders;it is hit or miss with sound. I use the PR3 with a PTB-100 and it has been very good. Somehow you have to connect the laptop to some sort of command station. JMRI will work with most any of them if you can connect the PC to them.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The PR3/PTB100 works very well as a standalone programming setup (No command station required) with Decoder Pro.The PR3 needs to be set differently (instructions come with it) and then you can program Tsunamis and most other sound decoders.

I have re-programmed Tsunami and Paragon 2 decoders easily with this setup.I've been told it won't program QSI decoders.

The drawback is that you have to remove the loco from the pogramming setup to the layout for testing.


----------



## underthetire (Jun 6, 2013)

I paid exactly 100.00 for the sprog II. I like the set up, all those outdated iPhones work wonderful for remote throttles with JMRI. Running It on a dedicated raspberry pi


----------

